# [SOLVED] Am I 32bit or 64bit?



## Jammel (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi there, I was wondering if my processor is 32 or 64 bit?
How can I find out?
I used a program called CPU-Z which has given me this report;


```
CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version			1.52.2

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors		1
Number of threads		2

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
	-- Core 0	
		-- Thread 0	0
	-- Core 1	
		-- Thread 0	1

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			Intel Pentium E2160
	Codename		Conroe
	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
	Package (platform ID)	Socket 775 LGA (0x0)
	CPUID			6.F.D
	Extended CPUID		6.F
	Core Stepping		M0
	Technology		65 nm
	Core Speed		2402.4 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	9.0 x 266.9 MHz
	Rated Bus speed		1067.7 MHz
	Stock frequency		1800 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T
	L1 Data cache		2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	FID range		6.0x - 9.0x
	Max VID			1.325 V



Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0	
	APIC ID			0
	Topology		Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
	Type			01008006h
	Max CPUID level		0000000Ah
	Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, D, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 1, I, 32 KB, 1 thread(s)
	Cache descriptor	Level 2, U, 1 MB, 2 thread(s)


Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge			Intel P35/G33/G31 rev. A2
Southbridge			Intel 82801IB (ICH9) rev. 02
Graphic Interface		PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width		x16
PCI-E Max Link Width		x16
Memory Type			DDR2
Memory Size			4096 MBytes
Channels			Dual, (Symmetric)
Memory Frequency		400.4 MHz (2:3)


Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model		MS-7360 (0x0000019D - 0x005F1CF0)


Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor	Fintek F71882F
	Voltage 0	3.25 Volts [0xCB] (+3.3V)
	Voltage 1	1.34 Volts [0xA8] (CPU VCORE)
	Voltage 2	2.16 Volts [0x87] (VIN2)
	Voltage 3	1.21 Volts [0x67] (VIN3)
	Voltage 4	5.05 Volts [0x78] (+5V)
	Voltage 5	12.14 Volts [0x8A] (+12V)
	Voltage 6	1.63 Volts [0x66] (VIN6)
	Voltage 7	3.25 Volts [0xCB] (VSB3V)
	Voltage 8	3.17 Volts [0xC6] (VBAT)
	Temperature 0	34°C (93°F) [0x22] (TMPIN0)
	Temperature 1	26°C (78°F) [0x1A] (TMPIN1)
	Fan PWM 0	100 pc [0xFF] (CPU)
	Fan PWM 1	100 pc [0xFF] (System Fan 1)
	Fan PWM 2	100 pc [0xFF] (System Fan 2)
	Fan PWM 3	50 pc [0x80] (System Fan 3)


Hardware monitor	Intel Pentium E2160
	Temperature 0	28°C (82°F) [0x39] (Core #0)
	Temperature 1	28°C (82°F) [0x39] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
	Temperature 0	38°C (100°F) (GPU Core)


DMI Processor		
	manufacturer		Intel
	model			Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
	clock speed		1800.0 MHz
	FSB speed		200.0 MHz
	multiplier		9.0x


Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version			Microsoft Windows XP Professional  Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version			9.0c
```
Thanks for your help..


----------



## Jammel (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Am I 32bit or 64bit?*

The intel website says it supports "Intel 64" I'm assuming that 64 bit, but just wanted to confirm before I get Windows 7!

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29739


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Am I 32bit or 64bit?*

We don't need all of that info. It's a Pentium Dual Core CPU, so yes it supports x86-64. I don't know if you have a 64-bit OS or not, but your CPU is 64-bit compatible.


----------



## Jammel (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Am I 32bit or 64bit?*

Thanks a lot, sorry for posting all that stuff, lol.
I'm running Windows XP 32-bit, but will be installing Windows 7 64 bit then! Thanks!!


----------

